# Terrific Tarmarisk from Bangleguy



## phinds (Dec 31, 2012)

Eric and I did a trade recently and he then sent along a couple of really nice little pieces of tamarisk for my site, which was great since I had none of my own. pics:

[attachment=15532]
[attachment=15533]

[attachment=15534]
[attachment=15535]


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool, the color is somewhat atypical based on my experience, dont think I've ever seen any that is pink like that, at least in these parts, is it green?


----------



## phinds (Dec 31, 2012)

barry richardson said:


> Cool, the color is somewhat atypical based on my experience, dont think I've ever seen any that is pink like that, at least in these parts, is it green?



Good question. Seemed seasoned to me, but on the other hand I think Eric said it's recently cut.

ERIC ... ???


----------



## BangleGuy (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Paul, great pics of the Tamarisk. This was cut from a dead standing tree that was about 16" in diameter. Based on the MC, I would guess that it had not been dead for more than a year or so... but I cannot say.


----------



## phinds (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Eric. Based on the other pics I have of tamarisk, the pink seems quite reasonable


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 2, 2013)

Great color and grain


----------

